# Router Lift Mechanism



## leman (Oct 20, 2013)

To all experts and experienced Woodworkers,
Please suggest me how to build a lift mechanism. Even though my Bosch router table (RA1181) and router claim to have macro and micro adjustment capability, I feel it is not working or very robust design. Either I don’t know how to use it or it is not as good as it should be. Hence I want to build my own. 
Any help is very well appreciated


----------



## geoff_s (Apr 14, 2012)

A search of this forum for 'shop built router lifts' will return quite a few hits.
Use the Community Search function at the top of the screen.


----------



## leman (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks Geoff for your valuable suggestion. I will do that tonight.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Leman, you must unlock the toggle clamp on your router to make height adjustments. Have you been doing that? The Bosch design is what all the combo kits are based on and for my money the best sold.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I would say go with what Mike said first. If anyone knows, it is probably him.
I don't care for lifts for myself, but if I were to make one, I would probably just use a car scissor jack.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

JOAT said:


> I don't care for lifts for myself, but if I were to make one, I would probably just use a car scissor jack.


You mean like this one I fabbed up for a Harbor Freight table. For this model router (plunge style) it worked great. 





Homemade handle


----------



## leman (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks Mike and JOAT,
After reading your replies and some other post on this forum, I am realizing that. I will try that and will post my results. I am sure it is my inexperience which resulted into this.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

MT Stringer said:


> You mean like this one I fabbed up for a Harbor Freight table. For this model router (plunge style) it worked great.


Yep, perzactly. Well, might not look 'just' like that, but that's the idea. Neat handle. Those jacks make nice gun rests also.


----------



## pdiesel75 (Oct 26, 2012)

Leman,

I am not as experienced as these other guys but I have the same router as you and had it mounted on a table with a kreg insert plate. I was able to make adjustments from above the table but had to release the toggle as Mike said previously. If a router lift is your final outcome this site will definitely guide you in the right direction. I recently completed my new router table with lift and made it all from scraps I had in my shop. Total cost was about $25 to include the plans I got from Matthias Wandel's site. By no means am I advocating for his site but the plans are easy to follow. Anyways good luck. This is post with my recent build if you want to check it out. 
http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/43622-new-compact-router-table.html

Rich


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

Router lifts aren't not my area of expertise. I use plunge routers in my router tables. I put the adjustment knob toward where I am standing. I don't lock the router mechanism so to change the height I just reach down and turn the knob. I have used this setup for years without any problem. I don't own fixed base routers, but keep at least 8-plunge routers mounted in tables. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I wouldn't wast my time trying to make one, the reason being is that to be useful it has to be very accurate. You can't get accuracy with a course thread you need something fine. For the money($89.99) you can't beat the Router Raizer and you certainly won't find a better company to deal with.

New Page 1


----------



## leman (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks Rich, Last night I didn't get time to verify this. But I am sure I will find this this weekend.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't believe you mentioned what model Bosch you, N/A?
On the off chance it's the 1619EVS, as a P. Eng. you'll really appreciate the slick and practical design features:
Bosch 1619EVS 3-1/4HP Plunge Router - YouTube


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

mgmine said:


> I wouldn't wast my time trying to make one, the reason being is that to be useful it has to be very accurate. You can't get accuracy with a course thread you need something fine.


Funny, I have no problem with getting accuracy with a coarse thread, just watch what you're doing. Works for me.


----------

